#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Νέος μηχανικός

## karoubaleas

Γεια σας, 

πριν λίγους μήνες αποφοίτησα από τη Σχολή Πολιτικών Μηχανικών και σε λίγες ημέρες θα ξεκινήσω να εργάζομαι σε ένα τεχνικό γραφείο σε στυλ πρακτικής.
Με τι μπορώ να ξεκινήσω; Εννοώ να αρχίσω να διαβάζω τους νόμους περί αυθαιρέτων, τον οικοδομικό κανονισμό ή κάτι άλλο; Έτσι ώστε σιγα-σιγα να μπορώ να "συμμετέχω στα θέματα του γραφείου; Τι πιστεύετε ότι θα μου είναι χρήσιμο;

----------


## Xάρης

Ποιο το αντικείμενο του γραφείου;
Κατασκευές ή μελέτες ή και τα δύο;
Δημόσια ή ιδιωτικά έργα ή και τα δύο;
Μόνο δηλώσεις αυθαιρέτων;
Ενεργειακά πιστοποιητικά;

Εσύ με τι θέλεις να ασχοληθείς στο μέλλον όταν θα έρθει η ανάπτυξη;  :Γέλιο:

----------


## karoubaleas

Ιδιωτικά έργα και κατασκευές, δηλώσεις αυθαιρέτων, τοπογραφικά και ενεργειακά πιστοποιητικά. Απ'όλα! 
Δεν ξέρω ακόμα με τι θέλω να ασχοληθώ. Ίσως η πρακτική αυτή με βοηθήσει σε αυτόν τον τομέα. (Ελπίζω!)

----------


## Xάρης

Εσύ με τι ασχοληθείς;
Το να τα πιάσεις όλα απ' την αρχή θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο.
Καλύτερα να ασχοληθείς με έναν τομέα και να εμβαθύνεις σ' αυτόν και μετά με άλλον.

----------


## Civilian

Δυστυχώς δε νομίζω πως υπάρχει πια αυτό το "με τι θέλεις να ασχοληθείς", γι' αυτό και έγραψες, όταν έρθει η ανάπτυξη..  :Αστειευόμενος: 

Επομένως ασχολείσαι με ό,τι προκύψει.. αρκεί να υπάρχει δουλειά!

----------


## Xάρης

Πράγματι, για να βγάλεις τα προς το ζειν, ασχολείσαι με ό,τι προκύψει και σου δίνει εισόδημα.
Επειδή όμως αν δεν ασχοληθείς με κάτι που αν σου αρέσει και να το αγαπάς, θα είσαι μια ζωή στη δουλειά και όχι στην εργασία, θεωρώ ότι το καλύτερο που έχω να συμβουλέψω έναν νέο συνάδελφο σαν να ήταν το παιδί μου, θα ήταν να του πω να κάνει αυτό που πραγματικά αγαπά, βρίσκει ενδιαφέρον και χαρά ασχολούμενος μαζί του.

----------


## Ubiquites

> Δυστυχώς δε νομίζω πως υπάρχει πια αυτό το "με τι θέλεις να ασχοληθείς", γι' αυτό και έγραψες, όταν έρθει η ανάπτυξη.. 
> 
> Επομένως ασχολείσαι με ό,τι προκύψει.. αρκεί να υπάρχει δουλειά!


Μεγάλη αλήθεια αυτό. Το διαπίστωσα και εγώ ο ίδιος ότι δεν έχεις και πολλά περιθώρια επιλογής με την τωρινή κατάσταση. Ελπίζουμε στο μέλλον βέβαια να έχουμε την δυνατότητα ευελιξίας.

----------

